# Iska



## terryl965 (Dec 12, 2004)

Any info on the ISKA would be appreciated, found them on Direct TV this weekend looks like ITF style TKD and kick boxing combined. Thanks Terry


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 12, 2004)

I found this link--  here 

It has the kickboxing results of today's ISKA matches which you probably watched. TW


----------

